# Recruits get a reality check, thanks to a “novel” idea



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By Chuck Remsberg 
Senior PoliceOne Correspondent

Two academies in Wisconsin are believed to be the first in the nation that will require all recruits to read an insightful new cop novel before they begin their training. The book, _The Calling: The Making of a Veteran Cop_, is intended as a reality check for would-be officers who've grown up with Hollywood's skewed images of police work.

"Many of these young people have never been in a fight," says author Dan Marcou, who recently retired after 33 years behind the badge. "Many have never handled a firearm before in their life. Many have not even been called a bad name in anger, and most have never witnessed a violent act or seen the aftermath of violent acts. 
"Yet interviewers at entry level hear candidates state sincerely that they want to be a CSI&#8230;a SWAT operator&#8230;a detective&#8230;a sniper or some other job depicted on their favorite TV series or movie when they hire on to a department. They have no idea that they can't waltz right into these dream positions. They definitely do not picture themselves patrolling on graveyard for years before they even get enough seniority for another shift. 
"Hollywood cannot seem to paint an accurate picture of police work. They cannot get it even close, much less right. As a trainer, how do you counter those vivid, compelling distortions and get new recruits mentally prepared for the street, when they have no idea what the street actually will be like? How do you get them to make the necessary commitment to DT and firearms training when they don't have a clue about what they're going to get into?" That's where Marcou's 216-page book, which follows a fictionalized "naïve but motivated" young officer with a 5%-er mind-set through his first five years on the job, comes in.

Full Article: http://www.policeone.com/writers/columnists/CharlesRemsberg/articles/1365602/


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Yeah...I'm sure reading a book will toughen them up. Why not for PT have them watch videos of people working out?


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

If you have 4 minutes and 52 seconds of your life you want to throw away. This might help.


----------



## crimsonwings (Feb 13, 2007)

The CSI thing is kinda true for most departments; Mostly officers do the crime scene work. Only in a few departments have found that CSI's are civilian positions. Since it is a new field not many departments seem to hire them. too bad though.
funny signature 94 c


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2007)

"Where's my backup?" hahahaa


----------



## Loyal (Oct 21, 2007)

the pre-hire screening process would should weed out those that are not aware of what the job truly entails. No harm in reading the book though; it may persuade some that slipped through screening to reconsider the job before they get too far into the Academy.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Was this thread mod-ifed?


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I wish that backgrounds/psychological weeded out everyone...there were plenty of people in my academy class that had no right being there. Then again they end up not hanging around more then a year or so - but what a waste of money. If reading a book helps, so be it.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Barbrady said:


> Was this thread mod-ifed?


Yes.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

Loyal said:


> the pre-hire screening process would should weed out those that are not aware of what the job truly entails. No harm in reading the book though; it may persuade some that slipped through screening to reconsider the job before they get too far into the Academy.


Agree. It will at least prove the recruit is literate, because I have some doubts that some cops who graduate the academies here in Ass are. Maybe one may learn something in the academy and what a novel idea.


----------

